# Adult Doe with Mucus in Feces



## journeysend

Well I was outside visiting with everyone when I noticed my possibly pregnant 3-4 yr old doe had what looked like diarrhea on her bottom. I washed it off because it was attracting a lot of gnats and such. Then I watched her for 15 minutes until she pooped again and saw her poop was completely formed but was covered in a thick mucus with possibly a little string of blood in it. So I guess the mucus is what was on her and not diarrhea. 

I have googled this but I have been pretty unsuccessful in finding info on an adult doe with mucus and no diarrhea. She has been acting normal, eating good and until today her poop has always been completely normal. She was wormed the 13th of the month using Ivermectin 1.87% horse paste. I may be worrying too much, but this is kind of concerning me. If she is pregnant she could be as far along as 2-3 months. Oh, she is/was copper deficient and we are working on that. She gets good feed and is now being offered minerals free choice. Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno

The mucus would say worms to me. But you may want to get a fecal done to make sure you are worming with the right wormer. She may have a parasite load that Ivomec wouldn't get.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I also vote for worms

AT what dosage did you give the  horse wormer?

Ivermectin does not treat tapeworms.

I would consider liquid safeguard for sheep at the rate of 3x the recommended dosage for sheep and for 3 days in a row. 

Fecal isn't a bad idea, then you for sure know what you are dealing with.

Don't rule out coccidiosis on a younger doe, especiallly on a lot of fresh green spring pasture.


----------



## journeysend

Let's see... I gave it at 3 times the dosage for horses. I know the paste is a little stronger but I used a lot of websites for reference and read that underdosing was worse than overdosing. I am going to start doing my own fecals because I have recently found my microscope that I got a few years ago and had forgotten about. Would tapeworms cause the mucus?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

journeysend said:
			
		

> Let's see... I gave it at 3 times the dosage for horses. I know the paste is a little stronger but I used a lot of websites for reference and read that underdosing was worse than overdosing. I am going to start doing my own fecals because I have recently found my microscope that I got a few years ago and had forgotten about. Would tapeworms cause the mucus?


That is the dosage I also came up with for horse wormer paste.  You could also try Equimax horse wormer paste, also give at 3x the dosage, It has praziquantel in it for tapeworms, along with ivermectin. 

I was almost thinking mucus is from the tapeworms, but that was just a guess, we have a lot of tapeworm problems, and I do remember seeing that mucus look to the poop, but I would for sure think it is from some kind of worm.  I know you don't always see the tapeworm segment when they have tapeworms. Since tapeworms aren't as deadly as other forms of worms, they can carry quit a high load of them.


----------



## journeysend

I've never seen goat poop like it before, like it was held together by the mucus in a big blob but with all the pellets still individually formed. It was only when I used a stick to mess with it when I saw the blood. I guess maybe I should have taken a pic but of course I didn't have my camera lol. I can get some praziquantel no problem but I am going to experiment with doing the fecals today... as soon as I can remember where exactly my microscope was last seen.


----------

